# First half decent shot , nice puck?



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello

Still playing with Silvia. Finally got a reasonable grind and pulled this shot. It's a little dark though and I think I maybe should have run it a little longer. What do you think?

The puck looks pretty good to me though. Bone dry, plopped out easy etc

using happy donkey Brazilian, which is a dark roast I think

all advice welcome.

stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can't tell without a pic , or a weight in or out , but really how did it taste ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Puckology isn't very accurate. Go on taste.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry guys the wifi connection I'm on nit letting me upload a pic. Will get one up later, apologies' Stuart


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah it's worked. It looks a bit dark to me? Maybe it's the beans. Also it was still running through a little fast so maybe I stopped it early? It was starting to blonde though. Bloody headwork this coffee lark. :0)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stuartmack1974 said:


> Ah it's worked. It looks a bit dark to me? Maybe it's the beans. Also it was still running through a little fast so maybe I stopped it early? It was starting to blonde though. Bloody headwork this coffee lark. :0)


How did it tastse? Sour ? Bitter ?


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How did it tastse? Sour ? Bitter ?


a little bitter maybe maybe and slightly gritty


----------

